# Some Scout help



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So everyone my son needs to get 3 conservation service hours to get his scout Life rank. Does anyone know of someplace in Salt Lake area where he could get those hours? Or any ideas ?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Probably hard tine of year to get them in, but Id check the DWR DH page or call Lee Kay see if they need anything done out there.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Blanche Smith at Lee Kay has a bunch of projects I know she would appreciate the help and is really good to work with. If you need her contact info message me and I'll give it to you.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Huge, I just don't know what he can do this time of year conservation wise.

Sent you a pm utmud


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I spoke with Blanche this morning she has projects would love the help


----------

